# Alibaba



## Number_Five (Jun 19, 2021)

Hi everyone.
Did anyone ever successfully bought scrap from Alibaba? I heard lots of horror stories about scam and am unwilling to go through with the website. However, their prices are simply too good. So I ask, does anyone know a reliable supplier there?
Thanks


----------



## nickvc (Jun 20, 2021)

I will quote a famous saying “ if it looks or sounds too good to be true it probably is “
Finding material is the hardest thing for many members it takes time hard work and some luck.


----------



## justinhcase (Jun 20, 2021)

Hmm.
Paying someone up front for material you have yet to inspect.
What could possibly go wrong with that?
It is simply better business practise to hold your funds until you are ensured of a positive finical benefit.
If you wish to gamble, the casinos will offer you a far superior odd's and free drinks compared to this trade.
What this trade offers you is a transparent way to conduct business based on proven results.
Take your time, save your money.
Your money will not go anywhere until you decide to give it to someone else.
Like any other hunting.
Pass up every possible shot if you are not too sure.
Squeeze off that action, only when you are absolutely certain of hitting your target square on.


----------



## Elemental (Jun 20, 2021)

In regards to where to find scrap, I'll offer up where I get mine, but throw in a few mistakes made along the way.

When I started, I only purchased sterling and gold "scrap" from Goodwill's auction site. I started with their crap jewelry section, and then moved on to their flatware where I usually only bid and purchase sterling flatware. Now for the horror stories:

1.) My latest mistake was to bid and win on some Elton and Hall “Coin Silver” spoons. They did not take close-up pictures of the stamps and did not provide an XRF readout screenshot with the item on the scanner, which Goodwill usually provides (I do love the free assay). Needless to say, the spoons, a set of 10 show up and low and behold, they are stamped quite clearly as “German Silver” which is basically copper, nickel, and zinc. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nickel_silver Why they chose to not put this information in the listing and advertising it as both Coin Silver and Sterling silver is beyond me. Needless to say, I got lucky, wrote them that what they advertised was not what was listed, and I got a refund (which I did not expect to get). I would likely not have this luck with Alibaba, and doubt I would have it again with anyone else. Lessons learned

2.) Bought some fake ivory handled serving/flatware. The band on the collar was stamped sterling and sure enough it is, but all of the blades, spoons, and tines were silver plated. Once again, it was stamped as such, but the seller only photographed the “sterling” stamp. Lesson learned, stop buying weird flatware with multiple components. I still got it fairly cheap, but won’t recoup the full value spent.

3.) Snipers, snipers, everywhere… Needless to say, starting out, I used to get sniped on auctions that would put their bids in at the last minute. To solve this problem, I wrote a small script, that gives me the maximum amount I’m willing to bid on a piece, dependent on the mass given. I usually set it at 80% of spot price and just put in the bids and if I get them, I get them, if I don’t, oh well. With a lot of people stacking silver right now, it’s been a bit harder, but since this is an idle hobby for a chemist turned IT professional, it’s fine. 

I’ve had ideas of finding other sources of scrap, but honestly just telling other people what I do has had a multitude of offers of people willing to just give away their old sterling. It’s a unique hobby, and doesn’t evoke the same responses as let’s say gardening or scuba diving. For those people, I’ll take their sterling, refine it and return them a small ingot. Most people seem thrilled by this and it’s another “odd” source of raw materials. 

All and all, good luck finding your raw materials. I have a few other sources now but this is where I started.

Elemental


----------



## timsiggins (Oct 11, 2021)

Elemental would you be willing to share this script I am also an IT pro so I could get to work


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 11, 2021)

Or you can just download Bid-O-Matic. It's a free sniper.

Dave


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Oct 11, 2021)

I use MyiBidder on my android, works great on ebay. Helps me buy stuff I dont need, all the time.


----------



## timsiggins (Oct 12, 2021)

You don’t need but want right?


----------



## Abdoulapapatte (Dec 7, 2021)

Hello, I really advise you not to buy on Alibaba because apart from being scammed you will never earn anything by buying on Alibaba.

I myself unfortunately had the bad experience and I lost a lot of money on this site. Just like IndiaMart, there are only scammers.


----------



## Abdoulapapatte (Jan 24, 2022)

no and an advice never buy this kind of material on this kind of site, you are going to be 
believe me I tried it is 
only scammer

This post was edited of the vulgar language used to try and make some kind of point.


----------



## bencrazy_metals (May 10, 2022)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Or you can just download Bid-O-Matic. It's a free sniper.
> 
> Dave


Is that legal? I've noticed the second I place a bid someone has already outbid me and it is frustrating as all get out. Should be illegal if it isn't already. Takes away all of the excitement of auctioning. BS IMO


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 10, 2022)

You get outbid as soon as you put your bid in because someone else has already made a maximum bid more than yours. It's eBay's own sniper. It's just a different kind of auction.

Dave


----------



## goldorack (Jul 30, 2022)

Since i worked in China, I wanted to comment here. I would like to say that everything I purchased on Alibaba worked out fine. REcently Alibaba added a feature where the supplier only gets paid if customer is satisfied, but if the supplier really wants to cheat he will find a way. I never purchased scrap gold on Alibaba and I would be very skeptical on buying it because (1) Chinese girls like gold (2) they have huge recycling facilities in China, we used to send them shiploads of computer scrap to recycle. It is true that recently environment has become a big issue there and it might be more difficult for them to process but I would be very careful with buying \gold scrap in Asia. If any of you tries, please let us know the result.


----------



## dunar788 (Sep 8, 2022)

If anyone finds a good supplier of e-waste could you put the information here.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Sep 8, 2022)

dunar788 said:


> If anyone finds a good supplier of e-waste could you put the information here.


No. 
This is a thread regarding Alibaba, and you may or may not find scrap there.
It is better to find a thread relating directly to sale of scrap or creating one if you don't find one.


----------



## dunar788 (Sep 10, 2022)

I use Alibaba and other sites like them. As with anything you have to be careful. I only look at suppliers that have been at Alibaba for at least 3 years or more. 

Scammers Most of the time get in and out with a few months.

If you use this you must still check the supplier.


----------

